# Kiko milk



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Has anyone on here tasted kiko milk? My daughter wants to sell me her doe. I have ND's.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really any goat milk should taste good if fed properly. I would expect a Kiko's milk to taste good.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Kiko is a dual purpose breed and I've heard it's good


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We have a 1/4 boer, 1/4 Nubian 1/2 kiko doe that gives wonderful milk! For a scrubby little mutt,
she produces 6 lbs. of milk morning and night! I am still kicking myself for getting rid of the kiko 
buck I raised. His daughters all produced good milk. Their owners are very happy! So, yes, Kiko's
can produce decent quantity and good quality milk!


----------

